# בדיחת קרש



## amikama

Hi,

בדיחת קרש means unfunny joke. Is there any similar expression in English?

Thanks.


----------



## Drink

You could say "the joke fell flat".


----------



## elroy

It can be a "lame joke" or a "corny joke."  Depends on what makes it not funny.  

Drink's response is about how a joke is _received_.  A really funny joke can "fall flat" for any number of reasons not related to how humorous the joke itself is.


----------



## Drink

That's true. That's why the context matters.


----------



## amikama

The joke is simply not funny, because it's stupid, cliche etc. For example:

למה התרנגולת חצתה את הכביש?‏
כי היא רצתה להגיע לצד השני.‏


----------



## elroy

"Corny jokes" is the term you're looking for.


----------



## Drink

Corny works for cliche jokes, but not really for jokes that are completely devoid of any humor.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> jokes that are completely devoid of any humor.


 This is subjective; anything that is called a joke arguably has at least _some _element of humor according to some people at least, otherwise it wouldn't be called a joke.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> This is subjective; anything that is called a joke arguably has at least _some _element of humor according to some people at least, otherwise it wouldn't be called a joke.



It's a joke from the point of view of the person telling it, and completey devoid of any humor from the point of view of the person hearing it.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> "Corny jokes" is the term you're looking for.


Yes, this is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## amikama

Does "dad jokes" work too?


----------



## elroy

Yes, although I personally find the phrase “dad jokes” _itself_ corny/cringey.  But it’s very common.


----------



## Abaye

This reminds me of another, similar, joke type that we used as children to call בדיחה אנגלית, referring to the peculiar British sense of humor. For example:  שני אנשים הולכים ברחוב, האמצעי אוהב גבינה צהובה.


----------



## jucami

amikama said:


> Does "dad jokes" work too?


Yes, but I think it refers mostly (maybe not exclusively) to puns, and I think it's generational. I'm sure my grandparents wouldn't understand what "dad jokes" refer to (even if they may be guilty of them...)

Another word that comes to mind is "groaner" - as in, a joke that makes the listener groan from how cheesy it is.


----------

